

Mount S3 Buckets On Ubuntu Server With S3QL - rawberg
http://ubuntuservergui.com/ubuntu-server-guide/mount-s3-ubuntu-server

======
michaelbuckbee
The inability to have other clients read data from S3 after S3QL has posted it
here is a real dealbreaker for me.

As an alternative I'd suggest S3FS - <http://code.google.com/p/s3fs/>

~~~
jevinskie
I used S3FS to upload 50k images (about 50KB each) and the performance was
atrocious. The upload took an entire day on a 100mbit pipe and the s3fs
userspace application ballooned to over 1GB of memory usage.

------
crocowhile
shit. this does not work on a micro istance :/ not enough memory

